# Cherry Burl



## ssgmeader (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok so looking for a little input. I responded to a craigslist ad for free tree stumps, A guy right up the street from me (Funny enough he is the neighbor of a good friend of mine.) had ripped some Cherry, Ash, and Maple stumps up from his land and was just looking to have the material removed. (I'm hoping if I put the effort in I may find some nice figure in the root balls) As we're walking down to the back 40, I see 2 good size Cherry Burls on trees, One was easily the size of a beach ball. I told him that I would probably be willing to pay him money for them. His wife seemed like she didn't want to cut them (she knew what she had there and someday wants to learn to turn.) Obviously money talks and I'm sure after building a relationship with these people. They'll let me buy the Burls..... My question is I need some input as to pricing them out. I obviously want to be fair and square but at the same time I'm looking to make some money back after processing the burl. This is the first time I've bought a whole burl and I'd like to here if you more experienced wood sellers have a wholesale rate that you would normally pay a land owner or logger for a Cherry Burl, I know it may be different based on geographic but a nice base line so I can offer a fair price would be nice.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 10, 2013)

That's a good question. I just came across some China Berry Burl today. Nothing big but looks interesting.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 10, 2013)

I believe most of the sellers have a per pound price, no idea what the going rate is for cherry but I regularly buy quality maple burls at $1 per pound.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 11, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> I believe most of the sellers have a per pound price, no idea what the going rate is for cherry but I regularly buy quality maple burls at $1 per pound.



Ok a Buck Canadian, so carry the 1 divide by 4 subtract .2 

Just kidding.


----------

